# Looking for a truck



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

Wanting to purchase one more truck this season let me know if any of you are upgrading and looking to get rid of one.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

crazedtodo said:


> Wanting to purchase one more truck this season let me know if any of you are upgrading and looking to get rid of one.


Keep an eye on the *Used Plowing and Truck Equipment Forum* section.

NYH1.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

crazedtodo said:


> Wanting to purchase one more truck this season let me know if any of you are upgrading and looking to get rid of one.


Got one in west michigan


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Where are you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ListCraigs...BookFace Marketplace....lots of places selling trucks.


----------



## Sharbel (Oct 21, 2019)

I've got an 01 Silverado 2500HD with a 8.6 foot V-Plow and salter, I'm looking to sell it all as a bundle deal. Truck runs smoothly and is a beast. Salter and Plow almost brand new. See my post in the forum to view pictures and more details.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

crazedtodo said:


> Wanting to purchase one more truck this season let me know if any of you are upgrading and looking to get rid of one.


What's your budget?


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

I am located In Kansas and I don't really have a budget per say but ide like to stay away from brand new trucks so I can buy the equip I want if it doesn't have it already


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

iceyman said:


> Where are you


Wyoming Mi


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

olathe ks can travel


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

crazedtodo said:


> olathe ks can travel


PM sent


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Herm Witte said:


> Got one in west michigan


What you got?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

plowboy87 said:


> What you got?


I'm closer....


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I'm closer....


Closer? With a truck for sale?


----------

